# Microwaves: Over the oven vs built in



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally find the over the range microwave too high for me and I'm 5'11"

Otherwise a built in microwave can be built in at any height you wish.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a min height clearance over a stove
Anywhere else you can put it at any height
We bought a Reg microwave as it was a lot less $$ then an over the stove
The over the stove models are made 30' wide to match the stove
A stand alone model (ours) is 23" wide

The microwave can't be connected to the kitchen small appliance circuits unless it is a plug in/counter top model

A lot of the over the stove units have a dedicated circuit


----------



## A for Effort (Jul 21, 2009)

I appreciate your responses. My question is more if it is possible to put an over the oven microwave in a cabinet. 

I have an existing over the oven microwave that I need to move because I am putting in a traditional hood. I didn't know if anything about the microwave vents the heat it produces would prevent it from safely being able to go in a cabinet.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If the microwave ever fails, it'll be a lot easier to repair/replace one that isn't built-in.

Rob


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

A for Effort said:


> hoping to move the existing over the oven microwave to a built-in cabinet. Would that cause any problems?


Not if you provide proper ventilation.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mfg info should list clearances needed


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Mfg info should list clearances needed


..... also if you build this in you'll be stuck with the same size constraints if you have to replace it. and the OTR m/o are more $. better to buy a $49/99 m/o that fits your needs.


----------

